# Danish:  "Det kan du ikke være bekendt!"



## BoTrojan

I thought it might be fun and useful to kickstart some threads with common, but sort of counter-intuitive phrases.  That is ... things those learning the Danish language might well hear, but would have little chance of understanding.  

One I thought of is:  "*Det kan du ikke vaere bekendt!*"

The closest English equivalent I can come up with is:  "*That's just not right."  *It would be used, in my experience, as an condemnation of an act with which the speaker doesn't agree and/or which the speaker thinks is wrong or immoral or unfair or something like that.  

What do the Danes on the board think?  Is this phrase perhaps not as common as I might think (it was certainly used all the time by my Koebenhavner in-laws and friends ... and I _think_ I've spelled it right).  If there's a Norwegian or Swedish equivalent, the Norwegians and Swedes should feel free to chime in.


----------



## Χριστινα

Hi BoTrojan,

Actually I can't think of an English equivalent to that phrase - I think it's very much a Danish expression, but I think you're right; it's very common. It's somewhat more than just expressing condemnation of an act but also very much meant to make the person acting feel guilty. In short, it's what in-laws would say a lot in DK 

And another use of the phrase would be, if something is just not good enough, ie. "Den skjorte kan du ikke være bekendt" is something like "Your not wearing that shirt, are you?" but again it's almost impossible to translate the subtle "nagging" that's implied in that phrase.

 Χριστίνα


----------



## BoTrojan

Given what you've said, the correct English equivalent of the more generic "Det kan du/man ikke vaere bekendt" might be:

*"You should be ashamed of yourself!"* 

Thoughts?


----------



## Χριστινα

Yeah, you might say that - but there's still a subtle difference in my opinion; I think the Danish version is more aiming at make the other person feel guilt, without saying so directly... "Det kan du ikke vaere bekendt" is just like saying "you should be ashamed of yourself" without actually saying so in words... Does that makes sense????

I also thought of these, but I don't know if they're the kind you're looking for:

"*Det skal du få betalt*" 

and 

"*Den, der ler sidst...*"

It's hard to imagine what foreigners might find strange... I think your example was very good, especially since it's a common expression.

 Χριστίνα


----------



## Sepia

BoTrojan said:


> Given what you've said, the correct English equivalent of the more generic "Det kan du/man ikke vaere bekendt" might be:
> 
> *"You should be ashamed of yourself!"*
> 
> Thoughts?


 

In some situations that would be OK, but there is now overall-anytime-valid translation of it. So i all depends on the level of which you are blaming the other guy, starting with

You can't DO that
You can't SAY that

escalating gradually up to the situation where 

Shame on you 

etc. would be appropriate.


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Good one, BoTrojan! I've actually thought this one over some times, looking for a translation (I speak English with my girlfriend, and it is *such *a handy sentence, when used at the right time ), but I've never really come up with a good one. I like the sentences Sepia posted, cause that is in a way what it means. It is a very personal attack, implying that the culprit is actually not a proper human being, if he does what he is doing (of course there is also the example mentioned above with the shirt, which is not quite as strong, but somehow up the same alley). Maybe my best translation would be,

"How can you live with yourself?" (you can say that, right? )

which carries some of the same elements of guilt and a personal assault.

Andreas


----------



## Χριστινα

I think Andreas' translation is very accurate! It conveys the guilt you're trying to make the other person feel; that you're not just scolding him/her...


----------



## BoTrojan

I've also heard the phrase used sarcastically or kiddingly.  Maybe you've eaten one too many pieces of "smoerrebroed," or perhaps you ask for another beer when you've already had quite a few.  Someone might say, jokingl, "Det kan du da ikke vaere bekendt!"  The examples aren't good, but the point I'm making is that, in my experience, it's not always a straightforward condemnation.  

Thoughts?


----------



## BoTrojan

PS: Andreas -- to your point about "How can you live with yourself?"  I'd say in English (American English at least) that this would be a VERY strong attack on someone indeed, and much stronger than any examples I've personally heard of "Det kan du da ikke vaere bekendt."  Another form of it I've heard a lot is *"Man kan ikke vaere det bekendt,"* which again to my ear, is closer to "Well, that just wouldn't be right."  

It's a fun example, eh?


----------



## Sepia

BoTrojan said:


> PS: Andreas -- to your point about "How can you live with yourself?"  I'd say in English (American English at least) that this would be a VERY strong attack on someone indeed, and much stronger than any examples I've personally heard of "Det kan du da ikke vaere bekendt."  Another form of it I've heard a lot is *"Man kan ikke vaere det bekendt,"* which again to my ear, is closer to "Well, that just wouldn't be right."
> 
> It's a fun example, eh?



Yes, in many situations it would be much too strong.

Imagine the situation that you are invited to a garden a party at party and everybody is supposed to bring someting for the buffet. Everybody brings salads, self made desserts - everybody brings something fine - and you come up with the idea of simply bringing sausages. 

That is when somebody (your girl friend, maybe) says:

"Det kan man da ikke vaere bekendt."

"How can you live with yourself?" would obviously be too strong. You don't go commit harakiri for only bringing sausages and mustard for a buffet.


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Yes, you are right... "Det kan du ikke vaere bekendt" can be used both in full-on personal attacks and for less serious misdemeanors. For the latter ones I would have no idea how to translate it, but I guess a lot of the already mentioned suggestions would apply... But I imagine that "how can you live with yourself" can also be used jokingly, but of course not in a serious tone for someone who has brought sausages and mustard to a garden party (or a julefrokost!)... But if the sausages are the red ones and the mustard isn't Dijon there will be no punishment too strong!


----------



## BoTrojan

*Andreas:  "But if the sausages are the red ones and the mustard isn't Dijon there will be no punishment too strong!"*

Nej, hvor morsomt!  Men det var da et helt andet, dog meget vigtigt, emne.  Med hensyn til de almindelige roede poelser, SKAL man have masser af poelsemanden's ketchup og ristet loeg sammen med to eller tre broed (afhaengig af hvor mange poelser man har bestilt ... ja, tak) og skulle fortrinsvis vaere staaende ved en af poelsevognene paa Raadhuspladsen i Koebenhavn.  De der poelsevogne udenfor Koebenhavn duer bare ikke til nogetsomhelst!

Men det er jo kun min mening ...


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Remarks like those are why you qualify as a native ;-)


----------



## BoTrojan

Well, there's a difference between fluency and being a native speaker and I could never be the latter by definition.  But I'll accept the designation anyway, if you're giving it!


----------



## missTK

In Norwegian there's an equivalent phrase "være (seg) bekjent (av)"...I hear it as the opposite of embarrassment. The ability to freely admit something without shame, or to have something be publicly known. This would be the opposite - you can't be comfortable with being known to do this or that.


----------

